# April 2012 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 2, 2012)

Colour scan of B&W neg created a green tone.


----------



## albionism (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

albionism said:


> View attachment 17942


 
what's that?


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what's that?


A tiny house i found in a valley.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

albionism said:


> A tiny house i found in a valley.


 
Looks like some little spirit house or something


----------



## albionism (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, i happened upon it while out walking.
Someone had gone to a lot of effort to make
it and leave it there for others to enjoy, should
they stumble upon it 

eta:  I was very tempted to take it home with me, as it was
such a delightful little object, but that would have been just
so very wrong. I hope it's still there.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 3, 2012)

South London FTW




London College of Communication by cybertect, on Flickr




Laundromat and George's Fish Bar by cybertect, on Flickr




Nebraska Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 4, 2012)

Keeping with cybertect building theme

















Ipswich Hospital earlier this week


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Marc Fairhurst (Apr 6, 2012)

View attachment 18039View attachment 18038


----------



## Marc Fairhurst (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Marc Fairhurst (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 7, 2012)

This one was never going to work as I am shooting into the sun with fisheye!

























More DIY developing fisheye madness


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been looking up


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 8, 2012)

There's some really good stuff this month.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 8, 2012)

albionism said:


> View attachment 17942


I want to photoshop a little sign onto that that says "SOON TO BE LUXURY FLATS"


----------



## albionism (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## badseed (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Apr 10, 2012)

cybertect said:


> South London FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent a year of my life on the top floor here in 1973/4. It was called the London College of Printing then. It's not that tall (14 floors) but you could feel it moving in high wind. It didn't look much better then.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2012)

Storm over Southampton just now.


----------



## dweller (Apr 10, 2012)

Old wooden farm shed by dweller88, on Flickr




Old wooden farm shed by dweller88, on Flickr




Norwegian Houses by dweller88, on Flickr




Wedding at Hegge Stave Church by dweller88, on Flickr




Old wooden farm shed by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## duncanh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Shoreditch Grind by Duncan~, on Flickr


----------



## duncanh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Southwark Street by Duncan~, on Flickr


----------



## duncanh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Giggling Sausage and the Shard by Duncan~, on Flickr


----------



## duncanh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Southwark Street lights by Duncan~, on Flickr


----------



## albionism (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 11, 2012)

Kings Cross Western Concourse by cybertect, on Flickr




Kings Cross Western Concourse roof by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 12, 2012)

what do you see 1 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 12, 2012)

Taking advantage of the showery Spring skies yesterday...




City Skyscape by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ That's ace cybertect - what did it look like in colour?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 12, 2012)

Much more blue 

Red filter in Photoshop/Lightroom does wonders for skies.

I took this a few minutes later


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Much more blue


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 13, 2012)

what do you see? by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr

another shot for one of my final 3rd year projects at uni. - final shoot is going to be done on a blad and printed big, just experimenting at the moment.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 13, 2012)

There was some weird s**t light happening when I popped out at lunch time today.

Dark clouds directly above and to the south, but a fair sized break in the clouds to the north was allowing light to reflect back off their sides, reversing the normal expectation this side of the equator that daylight comes from the south.

Then we got a small window of sunlight peeking through from the south and the south side of the Shard was picked out by the bright clouds in reflection like a bright silver scalpel blade.

Everything went a bit Frank Miller for a few minutes 




Sin Shardy by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Apr 14, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> what do you see? by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr
> 
> another shot for one of my final 3rd year projects at uni. - final shoot is going to be done on a blad and printed big, just experimenting at the moment.


I see the evolution of humankind into erm, a large tree.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 14, 2012)

albionism said:


> View attachment 18180


I've heard you like a cockatoo.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 14, 2012)

26  360 by simbojono, on Flickr




18 by simbojono, on Flickr




26  370 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 15, 2012)

albionism said:


> I see the evolution of humankind into erm, a large tree.


 
I see that evolution chart as well: except it ends with an ostrich.


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 15, 2012)

ok... I can't decide between the original,




_DSC4822-1 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr

or the invert




_DSC4822-2 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr

thoughts??


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> ok... I can't decide between the original,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like them both, but the invert a tiny bit more.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Apr 16, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> ok... I can't decide between the original,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Original, invert looks like a tacky photoshop 'wow look at me, im so arty' type thing.


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 16, 2012)

cheers Sim, and Johnny 

I think i'm going to go with the original, and the pure orange invert from the first shoot. plus my tree-volution shot.
i'm off to the studio now to see if I can create anything else that'll look interesting.

eta: ok, I was in the studio with the hasselblad all day, the film is being processed, so I don't know if i've got anything awesome, oh how I wish we had a digital back for the 'blad at my uni


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Apr 19, 2012)

These threads used to be massive - what happened?

I quite like that one of Kings X 



sim667 said:


> Original, invert looks like a tacky photoshop 'wow look at me, im so arty' type thing.


 
Agreed - but I thought they all looked like that if I am being honest. Not my bag. Not to say they're bad or anything


----------



## cybertect (Apr 19, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 

_Does anyone know the way, there's got to be a way
To Block Buster_


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 20, 2012)

firky said:


> These threads used to be massive - what happened?
> 
> I quite like that one of Kings X
> 
> ...


 

It's hard to know because it's small; but your avatar looks like someone who is hoisting a beer with one hand, and tossing off with the other.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought I looked regal.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 20, 2012)

firky said:


> I thought I looked regal.


 
That's not so bad. As for regal: which prince are you imagining yourself to look like?

If you think these threads are too small, you could try posting some photos again.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

You sound like my mum, she keeps telling me to pick up my camera too!

What prince? Oh I don't know, some noble African prince. Eddie Murphy - Coming to America, that kind of thing.


----------



## Kippa (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a photograph of the old miners home in Blackpool.  Located in Blackpool, Lancashire, England, UK.


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 22, 2012)

still working on my uni project..




_DSC5049 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Apr 22, 2012)

golden fish by dweller88, on Flickr




help me mama by dweller88, on Flickr




flowers by Lauderdale House by dweller88, on Flickr




tree near the Flask pub, Highgate by dweller88, on Flickr

First day out with my G2 and the manual lenses. Went up to Waterlow Park and Highgate Village.
It was a bit tricky focussing on the ducks with the telephoto but the challenge made it fun.


----------



## dweller (Apr 22, 2012)

The Strand by dweller88, on Flickr

from the mobile phone


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 24, 2012)

Sleep mode!


----------



## Kippa (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is a sunset photogaph I took from Cleveleys.  Located in Cleveleys, Lancashire, England, UK.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 25, 2012)

More Stowmarket Railway photos. From test film in car boot Praktica L SLR & Tessar f2.8 50mm Lens. The camera body cost a quid!  Kentmere 100 B&W film developed with Ilford Multigrade Paper Developer.


----------



## Kippa (Apr 25, 2012)

I was very lucky with this photograph.  It wasn't pre planned, just spontanious.  I had to move quickly so the person in the background was in the centre of the image.  It worked out quite well in the end.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 26, 2012)

More film based photography


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 27, 2012)

still experimenting... here are 3 shots from the most recent studio session. I like how these have turned out, I have some hasselblad negs from the same shoot, and i'm considering using 5x4 film to get something I'll be able to print huge... but the expense of shooting 5x4 concerns me 




_MG_0018 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr




_MG_0020 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr




_DSC5170 by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2012)

The significance won't be there for a UK crowd, but the last two photos are about the major differences between the RCMP and the VPD. One thing that jumps out is that the VPD chief and his people are not wearing guns.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2012)

I took my camera out last night to shoot people but my favourite photo ended up being a flower at the train station


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2012)

lil fraction and me climbing


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2012)

St michaels mount


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2012)

Geevor tin mine


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2012)

North cornwall


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Apr 29, 2012)

Tit carrying blossom by dweller88, on Flickr




ducks on a pond by dweller88, on Flickr




rainy day by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 29, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> View attachment 18613View attachment 18614View attachment 18615View attachment 18616View attachment 18617View attachment 18618 North cornwall


 
Lovely, where abouts in Cornwall is that?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 29, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lovely, where abouts in Cornwall is that?


 
It was near geevor - it might have been levant mine, but I'm not sure.  The whole coast is covered in old tin workings.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2012)

In Cinema by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (May 2, 2012)

rainbow over the Taff


----------



## Tankus (May 2, 2012)

pay to get in





french connection


----------



## dweller (May 2, 2012)

shiny shard by dweller88, on Flickr




P1000406 by dweller88, on Flickr




P1000454 by dweller88, on Flickr




dad's 74th birthday by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (May 2, 2012)

that shard shot made me think of thunderbirds  ...dunno why ! ...great use of contrast


----------



## dweller (May 3, 2012)

Tankus said:


> that shard shot made me think of thunderbirds ...dunno why ! ...great use of contrast


 
cheers, I know what you mean about T-Birds,
the upper crane reminds me of one of those rocket launcher rigs,
spaceship shard prepare for lift off


----------

